# Is It True?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, lots of new Outbacks on the way for the holidays!
How cool is that?!

Congratulations to all our new members that have made the leap! The fun is only just beginning!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All you new Outback owners will _now_ know, or will soon learn, 
just why _we all know _ that it is, indeed, a Wonderfull Life!!

Doug, maybe you should change your handle to "Clarence".....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Doug has wings?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

> Is It True?, Every time someone buys an Outback, an Angel gets its wings!


Me thinks our fearless leader has been partaking in some of that high quality Oregon Hippie Lettuce or something like that









All the new Outbackers coming aboard... the many SOBers that are changing ranks... the many RV shows can only mean one thing... its RV buying season. It is also why my wife won't let me go to any more RV shows... ever!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME TO ALL !!!!
















Sounds like this time of year - If your not buying, your winterizing, or your buying then winterizing or if you live south of the freeze line your just buying then outbackin or if your north in Canada 'eh your buying one already winterized and waiting or your..... ok im all out of things to do...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> > Is It True?, Every time someone buys an Outback, an Angel gets its wings!
> 
> 
> It is also why my wife won't let me go to any more RV shows... ever!


Y....you certainly are the GRAND POOHBAH of the old saying, "He who has the most toys..."

Now go wax your rig!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Or every Angels gets an outback swish!









Happy Halloween!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Now go wax your rig!


Isn't twice a year enough? That's a lot of sidewall and roof to wax, been there done that have the sore arms to prove it too. Wax on... Wax off. Got better MPG though with the front waxed, and the walls and roof... just slices right through the wind like a shoe box going through water LOL


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Doug has wings?


Only when he is on a conveyor belt moving in the opposite direction









Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> Doug has wings?


Only when he is on a conveyor belt moving in the opposite direction









Thor
[/quote]
*NO!* NOOOooo! NOOOOooooooo! Not Again!!!









Well, OK! Let the rolling begin.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dreamtimers said:


> Doug has wings?


Only when he is on a conveyor belt moving in the opposite direction









Thor
[/quote]
*NO!* NOOOooo! NOOOOooooooo! Not Again!!!









Well, OK! Let the rolling begin.
[/quote]

So.....Did we ever really get an answer to that question!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Doug has wings?


Only when he is on a conveyor belt moving in the opposite direction









Thor
[/quote]
*NO!* NOOOooo! NOOOOooooooo! Not Again!!!









Well, OK! Let the rolling begin.
[/quote]

So.....Did we ever really get an answer to that question!!
[/quote]

...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Well...does he have wings???

Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Actually the question was never really answered









Thor


----------

